# zweiten Ram chip



## Turalyon (30. September 2015)

Hallo,

da das neue Mainboard in meinem Aufrüstkit nur 2 Ram slots hat, kann ich leider nicht meine beiden alten 4GB Ram Riegel in den neuen Rechner verbauen (hatte beim aufrüstkit auch 8 GB Ram mitbestellt, kam als ein einzelner Slot)

Da ja Arbeitsspeicher nicht sooo teuer ist, wollt ich mal schauen wegen nem zweiten 8GB Riegel

Das ich DDR3 und 1600 mhz nehmen muss, weil ja mein neuer auch so ist, ist mir klar.

Nur wie ist das mit der Spannung? Laut cpu-z läuft mein aktueller Ram Chip mit 1,5V. Muss ich dann auch einen zweiten kaufen, der auch 1,5V braucht? Oder geht da was kaputt, wenn ich da nen 1,65V nehme (ein Kumpel hat nämlich einen 8 GB rumliegen, den er mir billig abgeben würde, aber der läuft mit 1,65V)?

MfG

Edit: Ist der Hersteller egal bei nem zweiten chip egal, so lang die Werte stimmen? Laut CPU-Z ist der Hersteller Crucial Technologies


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Generell ist es egal, wenn man "mischt", KANN aber eher mal ein Problem geben als wenn man identisches RAM kauft - da reden wir aber nicht von "20% Problemfälle", sondern eher "statt 1% sind es 2% Leute, die Probleme haben"  

ABER 1,5 mit 1,65 mischen kann ein Problem sein. Das 1,5er und auch die Intel-CPUs vertragen 1,65 nicht so gut, und das 1,65er wiederum läuft evlt nicht stabil, wenn du ihm nur 1,5V gibst. Was für ein anderer Riegel isses denn, und was soll der kosten? Teuer sind 8GB ja derzeit eh nicht.


----------



## Turalyon (30. September 2015)

Der andere Riegel von meinem Kumpel ist quasi exakt der selbe, 8 GB DDR3 1600, nur halt die Spannung mit 1,65V ist anders. Ca 4 Monate alt und er würde ihm mir für 30€ geben. Firma ist (glaub ich) Samsung, meiner ist von CT.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Der andere Riegel von meinem Kumpel ist quasi exakt der selbe, 8 GB DDR3 1600, nur halt die Spannung mit 1,65V ist anders. Ca 4 Monate alt und er würde ihm mir für 30€ geben. Firma ist (glaub ich) Samsung, meiner ist von CT.


Also, wenn es ein Kumpel ist, dann wird der Dich das ja sicher testen lassen. Versuch also, ob der mit 1,5V auch einwandfrei geht. Wenn ja, dann kannst du den behalten. 

Ansonsten musst du halt nen neuen holen, die kriegst du ab 38-39€. Die Firma CT kenn ich aber nicht ^^


----------



## Turalyon (30. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Firma CT kenn ich aber nicht ^^



Laut CPU-Z ist der Hersteller Crucial Technologies. Hab ich halt nur mit CT abgekürzt ^^

Kann ansonsten nicht sagen, ohne den Rechner aufzumachen, welche Firma das ist, auf der Rechnung steht nur 8 GB Ram DDR3 1600 ^^


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Laut CPU-Z ist der Hersteller Crucial Technologies. Hab ich halt nur mit CT abgekürzt ^^
> 
> Kann ansonsten nicht sagen, ohne den Rechner aufzumachen, welche Firma das ist, auf der Rechnung steht nur 8 GB Ram DDR3 1600 ^^


  Dieser Crucial Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  iost sicher in den Top5 der meistverkauften RAM-"Modelle", vlt ist das sogar der, den du hast. Was sagt denn CPU-Z zur Latenz (CL-Wert) ? Wenn der für 1600MHz bei 9 liegt, dann ist DAS der Riegel. Wenn der bei 11 liegt, hast du vlt den hier Crucial DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (CT102464BA160B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Turalyon (30. September 2015)

Laut CPU-Z ist es CL11-11-11-28


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Laut CPU-Z ist es CL11-11-11-28


  dann hast du wohl eher den ohne die RAM-Kühler. Bei CPU-Z müsste auch der Model-Code stehen, der lautet dabei dann CT102464BA160B, oder du hast den CT102464BD160B, der hat den Unterschied, dass man den AUCH mit weniger Volt betreiben kann.


----------



## Turalyon (30. September 2015)

Jup, ist der CT102464BA160B.C16


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2015)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Jup, ist der CT102464BA160B.C16


 okay, wenn der von Deinem Kumpel nicht stabil laufen sollte, dann hol Dir am besten so einen.


----------

